# Sony buyers Beware!!



## sanj (May 18, 2015)

Sony has the worst service center EVER. I gave Rx 100 3 for repair and it is now 3 weeks and every time I call, I get a set reply: It is in head office, we will revert soon. Disconnect.

I so hope I never buy Sony again. Grrrrr.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 18, 2015)

Good luck getting your camera back soon with a proper fix. 

This, too, is part of the 'system' argument. Canon repair turnarounds are generally quite fast. Here are data from Lensrentals. It could be worse for you, you could have a broken Nikon or Olympus camera.


----------



## sanj (May 18, 2015)

I wonder why Zeiss is rated so low. I have had great experience dealing with them. Exception experience actually. 

Long live the system! Its about the system!


----------



## Dylan777 (May 18, 2015)

This is Sony Service in US?


----------



## ritholtz (May 18, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> This is Sony Service in US?


There was article on lensrental about broken Sony lens. Sony asked for $800 or so to fix it. Lensrental guys fixed it on their own with some glue.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 18, 2015)

This is US Data, in other countries, everything could change. I've seen some horror stories about Sony Australia as well.

Sony USA is trying to get their act together, and is opening a professional service center with 3 day turnaround. I'd think that Lens Rentals qualified for that.

https://esupport.sony.com/info/1523/US/EN


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 18, 2015)

dilbert said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why Zeiss is rated so low. I have had great experience dealing with them. Exception experience actually.
> ...



Of course, you could take a 1 day service lens back 39 times and still have it back before the Zeiss. I believe Roger had to send some Zeiss lenses back more than once, he published a scathing article a few years back.

When I sent my 35mmL in for repair, it took 2 days, and was perfect. Its a meaningless statistic by itself, but not everyone has to send things back over and over.


----------



## ritholtz (May 18, 2015)

One where lensrental fixed it for themselves.
http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/04/tearing-down-the-sony-24-70-f4-za-oss-vario-tessar


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 18, 2015)

dilbert said:


> This is a measure only of how long the service took, not the quality of the service or the interaction with the service team.



True, but speed and high quality are not mutually exclusive. On the other hand, unless a replacement loaner is provided (free of charge) a long repair turnaround (>2 weeks) would be synonymous with a poor overall service experience for many people.


----------



## martti (May 18, 2015)

A nice story from Cicada once again.
Written between the lines was: "Do not buy this lens".


----------



## JClark (May 18, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > This is a measure only of how long the service took, not the quality of the service or the interaction with the service team.
> ...



Speed, quality, price... pick any two.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 18, 2015)

I have used Canon CPS twice for major repairs. My 10-22mm was destroyed when it was attached to the 50D and tumbled out of the van onto pavement. Canon replaced all but the front element assembly- $59.00 and 5 days.
On the other hand, my 100-400L with a sticking lock ring took 10 days. Come to find out, the lock ring was only part of the problem. Canon dismantled the entire lens to replace the entire zoom assembly. The lens came back with the look and feel of a brand new lens. All lens elements were perfectly clean. I had asked about dust visible on the inside and I was told that would be a major task to disassemble and clean the elements. $$$ more. 
All said and done, they did all the repairs and cleaning for the original repair estimate(lock ring) with the total cost of $215.20!!!! 
I got my $100/year money's worth.



Canon 10-22mm Lens- forced disassembly by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## sanj (May 18, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> This is Sony Service in US?



Mumbai, India. When I call Canon they connect me direct with the guy who will service the camera. We know each other by first name. At Sony it is always a call center somewhere who is as clueless about everything as I am about nuclear physics.


----------



## sanj (May 18, 2015)

Two minute ago I bumped into a guy who took is A7 for sensor cleaning. His words - "The guy took off the lens, walked closer to the window to see spots. Attended a longish phone call while the camera lay open. Then blew on sensor with a hand air bulb and returned it."


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 18, 2015)

sanj said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > This is Sony Service in US?
> ...



Well, maybe you can learn nuclear physics in the time it takes Sony to repair your camera.


----------



## 9VIII (May 18, 2015)

When I called Canon (Canada) for my one repair (dropped 400f5.6) the service rep was willing to stay on and talk about cameras for what seemed like as long as I wanted, after a few minutes I ended the conversation out of courtesy.
This is one of the few companies I know of that hires real enthusiasts to answer phone calls (Unless he was a Japanese Robot and I couldn't tell).

Seeing Fuji on that list from Lensrentals makes those beautiful dial covered bodies so much more enticing.
The XT-10 has a 100% electronic shutter now, no mechanical parts, 0 vibration. Next year they're supposed to release a big Macro lens and 400mm zoom, and hopefully a new sensor, could be a pricey year.


----------



## johnnycash (May 18, 2015)

sanj said:


> Two minute ago I bumped into a guy who took is A7 for sensor cleaning. His words - "The guy took off the lens, walked closer to the window to see spots. Attended a longish phone call while the camera lay open. Then blew on sensor with a hand air bulb and returned it."



Why ask someone else to do such a fundamental thing that can be done easily at home in 5-45 minutes? I carry a sensor cleaning kit on my travels because you never know when you might need it.


----------



## kaswindell (May 18, 2015)

I have had nothing but good luck with Canon service when I needed them over the years -
1982 - An FTb CLA plus focus screen back quickly
1984 - An A-1 with a rotted shutter curtain from getting caught in a downpour - charged only for a CLA, no extra for parts
1985 - A FDn 132/2 with a dented hood from a college basketball player kicking it - back quickly for almost nothing
2013 - A EFs 17-85 with a dead focus system - fixed in 5 days for a very reasonable price


----------



## RLPhoto (May 18, 2015)

CPS has always been a +1 to everything that canon does well. I know they've been reliable when the chips are down.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 19, 2015)

sanj said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > This is Sony Service in US?
> ...



My experience with Sony CS service in US wasn't bad at all. I had some issue with my A7s - camera doesn't go into sleep mode after 10seconds. I called and spoke with CS agent. We didn't not have a solution for it due to firmware issue. They did called me back couple times to try out different methods - couldn't fix it. Few weeks later Sony released new firmware and problem solved. This is not repair service, but I do feel they did their best.

As for Canon, I live 10-15mins away from Canon Service Center in Irvine California. Always received VIP service. Cleaning ects...only take 2days.


----------



## sanj (May 19, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Yes sure Dylan. It would never be that everyone would get disappointing service at Sony. We keep saying 'Sony' 'Canon' etc as if they are person. The service on that particular moment depends upon the human who takes the order and the one who executes it. That person can ruin it for Sony or Canon alike or make it great. Canon seems to be structured much much better at service centers. But the human executing matters a lot. Yes?


----------



## RGF (May 19, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> CPS has always been a +1 to everything that canon does well. I know they've been reliable when the chips are down.



CPS is much better than Nikon (non-pro service). I shot Nikon in the last century and had a 300 F2.8 go bad. It took them 6 weeks (or so) get a part from Japan in order to fix my lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 19, 2015)

sanj said:


> Two minute ago I bumped into a guy who took is A7 for sensor cleaning. His words - "The guy took off the lens, walked closer to the window to see spots. Attended a longish phone call while the camera lay open. Then blew on sensor with a hand air bulb and returned it."



Unfortunately, there are incidents like that everywhere. As I recall, the Indian Citizens who worked with me as engineers said that the number of people with college degrees far outstrips the available jobs. Maybe he had that degree in nuclear physics and was bored with having to clean lenses  

I've hired people with advanced degrees from India and Eastern Europe, really bright people, our company would not classify them as engineers or scientists until they took a test from a ABET accredited University and received a equivalency certificate. That's expensive and time consuming. There was no problem with UK, Europe, or Scandinavian degrees. I think that it is done that way due to us working on Government contracts. It certainly has nothing to do with qualifications.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 19, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Maybe he had that degree in nuclear physics and was bored with having to clean lenses



Just after the end of the Cold War, I knew someone with a doctorate in nuclear physics from a prominent Ivy League university working at a major US National Lab in a department run by the only scientist to have an element named after him while still alive. He was working as a file clerk.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 19, 2015)

Just how common is it to send cameras in for repair?

I started getting serious in photography in 1980. Since then I have owned 5 camera bodies. I have never sent in any of them for any servicing. My first DSLR I took to a local shop to have the sensor cleaned... once. That's all.

From reading some of the posts on this and other sites, it sometimes appears that people are sending in cameras multiple times a year!


----------



## Maiaibing (May 19, 2015)

sanj said:


> Sony has the worst service center EVER. I gave Rx 100 3 for repair and it is now 3 weeks and every time I call, I get a set reply: It is in head office, we will revert soon. Disconnect.
> 
> I so hope I never buy Sony again. Grrrrr.



Sadly, life is full of such disappointments.

Canon CPS Gold member. Canon did not:
1) Keep promised (guaranteed) turn around time *)
2) Failed to inform me so I went to Canon in vain twice to pick up with no luck (after being told that next day it would certainly be there!), and 
3) Did not deliver replacement lens (70-200 f/2.8 IS L II) as requested and promised before important trip abroad (and as guaranteed also by the CPS Gold membership even though this is a very standard lens).
4) After weeks of _no feedback _and several _mails, calls and finally a letter to Canon HQ _admitted they had "lost" my original lens and had no idea where it was but were "working on it". Accordingly, I assume that I was lied to at the beginning of the repair cycle when I went there to collect it.
5) Charged full repair price after finally having "found" my lens again.

*) 48 hrs


----------



## Marsu42 (May 19, 2015)

sanj said:


> Sony has the worst service center EVER. I gave Rx 100 3 for repair and it is now 3 weeks and every time I call, I get a set reply: It is in head office, we will revert soon. Disconnect.



Service centers vary a lot across countries. Over here, the same could happen to you with Canon *if* you don't have cps because you get pushed to the bottom of the queue automatically. I've been told that for example Tamron has shorter repair times in this case, dunno about Sony.

So basically what applies to the actual gear might apply to the service: Totally terrific if you buy the premium stuff, but if you're on a budget it depends on the specifics.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 19, 2015)

I've had just one experience with Canon service, with the 1D X service notice (never had anything actually fail). I was in NJ for business, dropped it off at the Jamesburg facility expecting they'd do the fix and ship it to me. They fixed it in <1 hr while I waited, cleaned the sensor, too.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 19, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Just how common is it to send cameras in for repair?
> 
> I started getting serious in photography in 1980. Since then I have owned 5 camera bodies. I have never sent in any of them for any servicing. My first DSLR I took to a local shop to have the sensor cleaned... once. That's all.
> 
> From reading some of the posts on this and other sites, it sometimes appears that people are sending in cameras multiple times a year!



It depends on the use and number of cameras. If a camera is used daily by a pro and gets knocked about, its had a rough life and needs more frequent repair. I've had at least 50 DSLR's, and never repaired any (One Sony Minolta DSLR had a bent CF pin when I bought it. I straightened it myself and it was fine after). Lenses need repair for me more often. However, a camera can sit unused, and fail the next time its used. the longer it sits unused, the more likely something will fail. Heat from having a camera in a car during hot weather is extremely hard on equipment.

I think the statistics given were for camera bodies and lenses. I'm sure that the number of lens repairs overwhelms the number of body repairs, simply because there are more lens rented than bodies. That's why the business is called "Lens Rentals"


----------



## YellowJersey (May 22, 2015)

I worked in a camera shop for a year and the store policy was not to send any equipment out for repair until we had at least ten pieces to send away. The owners (sleezeballs is putting it lightly) wanted to save money on shipping. So if you're sending the camera away via a shop, there's a chance it's spent most of that time sitting in a drawer. 

(I ended up getting myself fired for "not being a team player" when I asked for a copy of my employment contract (something they're legally obligated to provide) and then pointed out all their very illegal business policies. We're talking about people who repackaged used and demo equipment and sold it as brand new. I remember one of the owners boasting that their knockoff Gary Fong flash diffusers were "just as good, in fact, they're better." I could write a bloody book on these clowns.)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 22, 2015)

YellowJersey said:


> I worked in a camera shop for a year and the store policy was not to send any equipment out for repair until we had at least ten pieces to send away. The owners (sleezeballs is putting it lightly) wanted to save money on shipping. So if you're sending the camera away via a shop, there's a chance it's spent most of that time sitting in a drawer.
> 
> (I ended up getting myself fired for "not being a team player" when I asked for a copy of my employment contract (something they're legally obligated to provide) and then pointed out all their very illegal business policies. We're talking about people who repackaged used and demo equipment and sold it as brand new. I remember one of the owners boasting that their knockoff Gary Fong flash diffusers were "just as good, in fact, they're better." I could write a bloody book on these clowns.)



That type of store will eventually fail because word gets around. Stores that are willing to go the extra step for customers have a better chance of making it, but lets face it, retail brick and mortar stores can't compete on price with the internet. We have a local camera store that's been around over 100 years. They saw the internet thing coming and went into it in a big way. (www.onecall.com). They also share a warehouse and shipping department with Mountain Gear (http://www.mountaingear.com/). I suspect its a family business.

They were really not able to match B&H and Adorama for volume, and even tried selling on Amazon. They began selling high end audio gear and installations as their primary product, and I can no longer walk into their store and speak with a "Pro" photographer like I could 30 years ago. They have opened a 2nd store, and seem to be doing ok, but their camera sales feels more and more like Best Buy. They still hold seminars hosted ny Nikon or Canon where you can try all the latest gear, while Best Buy does not stock most of the pro lenses and bodies locally.

There is a tiny camera store in Couer D Alene Idaho that is just hanging on. They do employee photographers, so I buy my gear there when I can. They do not usually stock high end stuff, but get it for me in 2-3 days, direct from Canon or Nikon, about the same time as shipping from the East coast. Canon and Nikon do a fair job of supporting them and ship orders quickly. I decided to buy a D800 when they first came out. Camera Corral got one from Nikon for me in less than 2 weeks. I used it for a month before giving up in disgust due to the high ISO noise and lower quality lenses. Buyers even then were waiting weeks to get one from B&H, so I sold the camera for a profit.


----------



## RGF (May 22, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've had just one experience with Canon service, with the 1D X service notice (never had anything actually fail). I was in NJ for business, dropped it off at the Jamesburg facility expecting they'd do the fix and ship it to me. They fixed it in <1 hr while I waited, cleaned the sensor, too.



All my experiences with Canon repair facilities have been excellent.


----------



## YellowJersey (May 22, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> YellowJersey said:
> 
> 
> > I worked in a camera shop for a year and the store policy was not to send any equipment out for repair until we had at least ten pieces to send away. The owners (sleezeballs is putting it lightly) wanted to save money on shipping. So if you're sending the camera away via a shop, there's a chance it's spent most of that time sitting in a drawer.
> ...



It baffles me how this store hasn't gone out of business yet. I won't name names due to the fact that my boss still works there, he's a really good guy, and I'd hate for anything I have to say come back to bite him. 

I think the brick and mortar stores still have a place and can still compete, though their market share has significantly shrunk and it's not coming back. The situation here in Canada is a bit different as it can be too difficult to buy from the big U.S. online retailers due to the dollar, customs, warranty issues, and because some manufacturers have prohibited U.S. retailers from shipping north. My store of choice, both online and in person, is The Camera Store (www.thecamerastore.com). 

I really think that, in Canada at least, the key to survival and success is to provide exceptional service, selection, and prices at your physical store while also having a well implemented online storefront. What I love about The Camera Store is that you can walk in and they have virtually everything you could ever want in stock along with demo copies you can pick up and fiddle with. Even things like digital medium format bodies you can pick up and have a play with. All of their staff are very friendly and knowledgeable. Everything about these guys is top notch, and if you want to survive, I think this is the only way to do it. If you're good to your customers, a lot of them will be good to you and keep coming back. (and maybe trumpet your virtues on an internet forum  ) Hell, I live on the other side of the country now and I still buy my stuff exclusively through them because they've been so good to me in the past. 

I think the success of places like The Apple Store shows that physical retail is far from dead. Online shopping is here to stay, but given how packed a place like The Apple Store is all the time, I think a lot of people still value being able to go to a store and physically see, feel, and use the product before they buy it. (even though there is no shortage of people who will go into a store, get all the help and advice from staff, and then buy it online somewhere else, but that's just the nature of the beast).


----------



## ritholtz (May 23, 2015)

There is a lot of talk on other forums about Sony outsourcing everything to precision or some third party vendors.
I think, Sony will direct you to precision for any repairs. Lot of people are not happy with the delays. Is it the case with Canon?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 23, 2015)

YellowJersey said:


> I think the brick and mortar stores still have a place and can still compete, though their market share has significantly shrunk and it's not coming back. The situation here in Canada is a bit different as it can be too difficult to buy from the big U.S. online retailers due to the dollar, customs, warranty issues, and because some manufacturers have prohibited U.S. retailers from shipping north. My store of choice, both online and in person, is The Camera Store (www.thecamerastore.com).
> 
> I really think that, in Canada at least, the key to survival and success is to provide exceptional service, selection, and prices at your physical store while also having a well implemented online storefront. What I love about The Camera Store is that you can walk in and they have virtually everything you could ever want in stock along with demo copies you can pick up and fiddle with. Even things like digital medium format bodies you can pick up and have a play with. All of their staff are very friendly and knowledgeable. Everything about these guys is top notch, and if you want to survive, I think this is the only way to do it. If you're good to your customers, a lot of them will be good to you and keep coming back. (and maybe trumpet your virtues on an internet forum  ) Hell, I live on the other side of the country now and I still buy my stuff exclusively through them because they've been so good to me in the past.
> 
> I think the success of places like The Apple Store shows that physical retail is far from dead. Online shopping is here to stay, but given how packed a place like The Apple Store is all the time, I think a lot of people still value being able to go to a store and physically see, feel, and use the product before they buy it. (even though there is no shortage of people who will go into a store, get all the help and advice from staff, and then buy it online somewhere else, but that's just the nature of the beast).



I'd like to visit "The Camera Store", they are a days drive (427mi) from Spokane, Calgary is a nice place to visit. I'm getting to the point where I don't like long drives. I used to enjoy going 900 miles in a day, now 300 miles seems grueling.

I lived in the Toronto area for 2-1/2 years and tried to purchase cameras from the stores there. At the time, selection of high end video cameras was very limited, service was a joke, so I ended up Placing my first order with B&H. I had it shipped to my home in Seattle, and then brought it back the next time I was there.


----------



## YellowJersey (May 23, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> YellowJersey said:
> 
> 
> > I think the brick and mortar stores still have a place and can still compete, though their market share has significantly shrunk and it's not coming back. The situation here in Canada is a bit different as it can be too difficult to buy from the big U.S. online retailers due to the dollar, customs, warranty issues, and because some manufacturers have prohibited U.S. retailers from shipping north. My store of choice, both online and in person, is The Camera Store (www.thecamerastore.com).
> ...



Should you ever find yourself in Calgary, I highly recommend dropping in. I'm currently in Toronto and looking to move back out west in the next year or two. I don't mind long drives outside of cities, particularly if it means I get the shot (put 10,000km on my van during my last drip to New Zealand). Flying is an absolute nightmare though.


----------



## martti (May 23, 2015)

"Flying is an absolute nightmare, though."

That's what Xanax is for. Just do not take too much so that you wet yourself.

'Al Prazolam, never leave home without it'


----------



## fragilesi (May 24, 2015)

sanj said:


> Yes sure Dylan. It would never be that everyone would get disappointing service at Sony. We keep saying 'Sony' 'Canon' etc as if they are person. The service on that particular moment depends upon the human who takes the order and the one who executes it. That person can ruin it for Sony or Canon alike or make it great. Canon seems to be structured much much better at service centers. But the human executing matters a lot. Yes?



sanj yes the individuals matter and for this reason as much as any other it's pretty much impossible to always guarantee good service. But good processes, training and structure as well as good recruitment practices make a hell of a lot of difference to the overall trend.


----------



## sanj (May 29, 2015)

Camera came back today. Happiness. The way it was going I was not sure if I will get it before my USA trip. Just got it and made some quick tests. All good so far.


----------



## fragilesi (May 29, 2015)

sanj said:


> Camera came back today. Happiness. The way it was going I was not sure if I will get it before my USA trip. Just got it and made some quick tests. All good so far.



Good news! Hope you have a great trip and share some of the pictures when you get back .


----------



## Tugela (Jun 15, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Just how common is it to send cameras in for repair?
> 
> I started getting serious in photography in 1980. Since then I have owned 5 camera bodies. I have never sent in any of them for any servicing. My first DSLR I took to a local shop to have the sensor cleaned... once. That's all.
> 
> From reading some of the posts on this and other sites, it sometimes appears that people are sending in cameras multiple times a year!



They are the people that camera manufacturers just love, because they cost them more money than the revenue they generate.

Ideally you never want your products to be returned for service calls. If it happens frequently because of product failures it is because you are manufacturing junk.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jun 19, 2015)

When I send my gear in for repair to CPS I get replacement gear back. My 7D2 took a while to diagnose, but I had a loaner from them and could still work.

My 7D original and lenses took 2-5 days tops...great service.

I've heard nothing but poor reviews about Sony service. I do know Sony is trying to improve in this, but hard to be a pro and not trust the gear repair turnaround.... Maybe that's why Sony guys have like 6 bodies. Or it's because Sony has no lenses and releases 3 new cameras a year?


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jun 20, 2015)

http://www.getdpi.com/forum/sony/54818-dead-sony-16-35mm-f-4-sony-farms-out-warranty-service-usa.html

This thread alone has terminated any idea of switching my gear to Sony anytime soon. Horrid. I shoot in wet, cold, snow, heat, etc. Canon gear is proven to not only hold up in extreme climate, but get repaired in house. I've also been encouraged and transferred over to technicians for information.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jun 21, 2015)

dilbert said:


> LSXPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > This thread alone has terminated any idea of switching my gear to Sony anytiWhilsrme soon. Horrid. I shoot in wet, cold, snow, heat, etc. Canon gear is proven to not only hold up in extreme climate, but get repaired in house. I've also been encouraged and transferred over to technicians for information.
> ...



Yeah, I hear you.

That thread I linked to had a Sony A7 become inoperable in cold weather. Sony did nothing and the outside repair facility said it checked out. He had to call/send it back several times to get them to properly handle the issue because they wouldn't test it properly. My point was more to the fact I've been considering at least a partial switch, but from that experience which seems more common than I'm comfortable with, I think I can't buy into the system in any way. My work is often in various climates and everything works flawlessly. When I have needed repairs the experiences made me feel important to them, as if I was the only person they needed to help.

Yes, repairs are seldom...maybe 5 times in 8 years. But, I feel not getting answers and proper tech support should be a deal breaker for professionals. It's also hard to believe they outsource their own repairs?!? Also, a camera that doesn't work in cold weather? This isn't the first time I've heard this about the A7 and it's usually battery related. What do I tell my clients; it's too cold to take pictures?


----------



## Viggo (Jun 21, 2015)

Just be glad you don't need a Leica to repaired. I actually had a customer who said this sentence ; "Wow! It took only 6 1/2 months this time, nice!" And he wasn't being ironic, last time he waited 8 months for a lens to be overhauled.


----------



## nc0b (Jun 21, 2015)

I have only had one Canon repair experience, which was quite satisfactory. Not being a pro, and not deciding to fudge on that issue, I sent my 60D in to CA for normal "consumer" service. Stupidly my 60D was on the floor and my iPhone fell 2 feet off an end table, breaking the top LCD display. The plastic "protection" window suffered no damage. Turn around was a couple week, including shipping each way. When Canon called to say the camera was on its way back, I said I was disappointed that the plastic window didn't protect the LCD from the iPhone falling a modest distance onto the LCD. They knocked about 20% off the repair cost just as a courtesy.


----------



## Khalai (Jun 21, 2015)

Czech republic + AWH service center + CPS Silver membership = Excellent and fast service.

Small stuff like sensor cleaning or minor maintenance (calibration, cleanup, small repairs...) is actually available under 2h if you preorder yourself in advance! My 70-200/4L IS (already sold and replaced with 2.8 II) had been in service twice - USM assembly slipping. Both times 3-5 days turnaround. That lens was my nemesis, focus ring slippage, twice repaired, after that I fell in love with 2.8 II variant


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> This is US Data, in other countries, everything could change. I've seen some horror stories about Sony Australia as well.
> 
> Sony USA is trying to get their act together, and is opening a professional service center with 3 day turnaround. I'd think that Lens Rentals qualified for that.
> 
> https://esupport.sony.com/info/1523/US/EN


Aweful performance. I'd stick to Canon


----------



## fragilesi (Jun 22, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Lots of companies outsource repairs these days. It is especially common when there isn't enough repair work to demonstrate the need for full time staff.



Well if you never admit that something is faulty you won't need many repair staff will you? 

I used to be very much a fan of Sony tech, I very often used to buy Sony TVs, music players and so on. Their stuff was rock solid, but no longer. I've dipped my toes into the water again with my current mobile phone. I expect it to last 3-4 year at least like my previous ones . . . let's see. 

But there's nothing on these new Sony cameras that attracts me anywhere near enough to tempt me to trust them with something really important like photography.


----------



## psolberg (Jun 22, 2015)

sanj said:


> Sony has the worst service center EVER. I gave Rx 100 3 for repair and it is now 3 weeks and every time I call, I get a set reply: It is in head office, we will revert soon. Disconnect.
> 
> I so hope I never buy Sony again. Grrrrr.



Ok?


----------

